# hand or solar operated pump for a 350 ft well



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Found this thought it was cool. Can be hooked up to a 350 foot well and will feed your pressure tank so you can have house water. Either hand or solar operated. Im getting a price, i will let you guys know if it's nuts or not.

http://www.simplepump.com


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Had to draw water as a kid sometimes when power went out, then at Aunts house as older teen. No fun when it is cold out side.
I think I'd rather have solar.


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Found this thought it was cool. Can be hooked up to a 350 foot well and will feed your pressure tank so you can have house water. Either hand or solar operated. Im getting a price, i will let you guys know if it's nuts or not.
> 
> http://www.simplepump.com


Nice, this is on my near term shopping list...can't wait to hear about your findings.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Wow bit steep on price. And i was hoping it was mounted to your existing pipes but it needs to draw directly over the well.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Yea, but what's the alternative for those with deep wells?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> Yea, but what's the alternative for those with deep wells?


So my well is dug and this system is for drilled wells up to 350feet. Beyond that well... Thats a deep subject.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> So my well is dug and this system is for drilled wells up to 350feet. Beyond that well... Thats a deep subject.


Very deep. Mines about 400'.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> Very deep. Mines about 400'.


Then you could very well have water at 350, this might work for you.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

RedBeard said:


> Then you could very well have water at 350, this might work for you.


It might. We have a well guy who goes fishing near our new place who is going to check the static depth for us come spring.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Well, haha, mine is like a mud puddle compared to yalls. It is under 100'.


----------

